# New old timer



## ezed413 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi all, new to the forum. I am 55, 5'11", 207 lbs. I have always worked out, but not real seriously. I have never seen any real significant gains, aside from getting a little hard. My goal is to get more lean body mass, gain strength, lose my gut, and increase libido. I had a blood test 8 weeks ago, and my T was at 382. The doctor told me that I was in range. But I have heard from others, that this might be too low. I know my libido is in the toilet, and sometimes have ED. I have also heard that anti-depressants can cause a retardation of T production. I was on one for about 6 years, so maybe this, and my age are why my T is on the low side. Is in fact my T on the low side?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ezed413* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Perdido (Jul 20, 2010)

ezed413 said:


> Hi all, new to the forum. I am 55, 5'11", 207 lbs. I have always worked out, but not real seriously. I have never seen any real significant gains, aside from getting a little hard. My goal is to get more lean body mass, gain strength, lose my gut, and increase libido. I had a blood test 8 weeks ago, and my T was at 382. The doctor told me that I was in range. But I have heard from others, that this might be too low. I know my libido is in the toilet, and sometimes have ED. I have also heard that anti-depressants can cause a retardation of T production. I was on one for about 6 years, so maybe this, and my age are why my T is on the low side. Is in fact my T on the low side?



I'm 52 and have had the same issues with low T, high E2 and corisol. Common problems with guys our age.
Two options: HRT
or go the natural route of test boosters, natural AI's, and something to control SHBG.
I'll be going on HRT soon but have had great results with the natural route using Stinging Nettle Root Extract, L Dopa Mucuna, & Fadogia Agrestis.
Combined they boosted my test from under 300 to 800 which made a huge difference on how I felt, increased libido...etc.


----------



## ezed413 (Jul 20, 2010)

How long did it take going the natural route?


----------



## Perdido (Jul 20, 2010)

a few days...
Helps to add if you haven't already plenty of fish oil, Vit C, Vit D, Zinc.


----------



## ezed413 (Jul 20, 2010)

rahaas said:


> a few days...
> Helps to add if you haven't already plenty of fish oil, Vit C, Vit D, Zinc.



You mean to say you brought your T up that much in such a short amount of time. That is amazing. I went out and got Stinging nettles. I wonder if I can replace Fadogia Agrestis with Tribulus. I just started taking ZMA. I have fish oil, but haven't been taking it.


----------



## Perdido (Jul 20, 2010)

I started feeling better in a few days. It was a couple of weeks before i did the blood test so as far as a time line: I don't exactly know.
Forget the tribulus. It might be good for libido but nothing else.
I know L Dopa takes effect about 30 minutes after you take it by boosting everything your pituitary produces and cuts prolactin.
Definitely start the fish oil ASAP. 1 gram a day will help a great deal. Spread the dosage out if it bothers you taking them all at once.


----------



## ezed413 (Jul 20, 2010)

Where do you get the L Dopa Mucuna, & Fadogia Agrestis. I have pure L Dopa in powder form, but it is almost gone.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## GymBuilder (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome


----------

